# Not receiving ITA



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

I have contacted few agents and they are saying that nowadays it's is little tough to apply for NZ and people are not receiving ITA. I dont trust them but any input from members who have applied recently (2013) would be great.

Thanks


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

EasyBoy said:


> I have contacted few agents and they are saying that nowadays it's is little tough to apply for NZ and people are not receiving ITA. I dont trust them but any input from members who have applied recently (2013) would be great.
> 
> Thanks



Even I heard about it, senior guys here can confirm if anyone has faced such a situation in the pats.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If your points are over 140 or you have a job offer, you should get ITA.

115 and no job offer, ITA unlikely!


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Liam for the information.


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

Yes 140 without job offer selected and waiting for ITA now. Should we get it in another week.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ann.ria.jacob said:


> Yes 140 without job offer selected and waiting for ITA now. Should we get it in another week.


Normally takes at least a few weeks as Immigration have to complete preliminary checking of your EOI, then it gets audited then they can issue ITA.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

We had a 30 mth work visa and applied for EOI right after we got here.Our agent in Hamilton told us that once she reviewed that it automatically was reviewed a second time before sending out the ITA. That took an additional 4 weeks, that was in March this year.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Same here, my eoi for skilled migrant was selected with 160 w/o job offer on sept 18,
I know a few points may decrease bcuz one oif my job experiences hasn't appeared in the application summary so now the number of years I claimed won't match the dates of my employment. I'm a bit worried. 

Best of luck to u. Update us once by receive ITA!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> Same here, my eoi for skilled migrant was selected with 160 w/o job offer on sept 18, I know a few points may decrease bcuz one oif my job experiences hasn't appeared in the application summary so now the number of years I claimed won't match the dates of my employment. I'm a bit worried. Best of luck to u. Update us once by receive ITA!


160 seems a high score to me. I'm thinking you may have completed it incorrectly.

All claimed work experience must have been undertaken in a comparable labour market, therefore I expect the reason why some of your claimed years are missing is because Immigration do not consider that experience as suitable, as the country it was undertaken in isn't on the comparable labour market list........maybe!


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh my. I hope not. 

I claimed my masters in Computer Science (USA) and PHd (uk) 
Plus my spouse's Bachleors in Engineering (UK)
My two years in UK job
My 7 years in Asia job ( this is the one I feared wasn't counted)
My current university job in Dubai
Both of our degrees and areas are in the absolute shortage list 
Im a University Professor. 

I'm just waiting. Could it be they may deduct as many as 30 points to put me at 130?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> Oh my. I hope not. I claimed my masters in Computer Science (USA) and PHd (uk) Plus my spouse's Bachleors in Engineering (UK) My two years in UK job My 7 years in Asia job ( this is the one I feared wasn't counted) My current university job in Dubai Both of our degrees and areas are in the absolute shortage list Im a University Professor. I'm just waiting. Could it be they may deduct as many as 30 points to put me at 130? Thanks


You can only claim for one qualification which will usually be the highest level achieved so in your case the PHd.
You can claim for your partners assuming the medium of her course was English as the partner must meet the English Language requirement as a principal applicant to claim partner points.
I doubt your experience in Asia will count as it is not a comparable labour market.
I doubt your experience in your current job will be counted as UAE not on the comparable labour market list.
Immigration may well deduct points ?


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh my. I'm now not too enthusiastic as before. 

Could They deduct points and still get an ITA?
Well it's been 11 days since selection, so just matter of time. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> Oh my. I'm now not too enthusiastic as before. Could They deduct points and still get an ITA? Well it's been 11 days since selection, so just matter of time. Thanks for the info


Sorry for the bad news. Just trying to give you a reason why your work experience may be missing and in my opinion that could be the reason why.

Once an EOI is selected, Immigration carry out preliminary checking of it to ensure the points claimed are reasonable.
This is the time that immigration can and do reduce EOI points if there are errors found.
You should of course receive notification if your EOI points have been reduced and why.
If the EOI score is reduced, but the score is maintained at or above 140 points you will receive ITA and the automatic selection of the EOI will stand.
If the points are reduced between 100 and 135 it will be placed back in the pool.
If the score is reduced to under 100 it will be declined and removed completely as it will not make the minimum score.

From EOI selection to ITA can take anything from 2 - 4 weeks approx.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi All

FYI

My EOI was selected on 21 Aug with 145 point w/o job offer and I received the ITA on 20 Sep, exactly after 4 weeks.

If you score 140 and above, i think there is no reason to worry, if you can justify your points.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

It's okay it's good to know these things in case I need to apply again 

. It seems the new point calculator is different than the one I did a few weeks ago. 
I did a quick check and lowered my job years to 2-5 in comparable market ( 2 years in UK)
And I put my wife's qualification at level 7

Now when it asks do u hv a 4,5,6 level and it asks do you have a 7,8,9 level. I put yes to both. 

I got a 185 today on the quick check!
I even put NO to the whole first set of questions. 
And it says do your job years apply in the comparable market OR absolute shortage list. I put Yes cuz it's on list. 

It's so confusing... Even questions can be tricky u must look out for wording. 

Anyhow ill update u all on what happens

Thanks for all input.


----------



## tan_007 (Sep 2, 2013)

Though 185 looks very high but in principal what you ("simply me") have understood is correct. The comparable job market is not only the criteria if your skill is under absolute shortage. I was also confused initially but later saw video in youtube where its clearly explained by a migration agent.

Thanks,
Tan


----------

